# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  شعر الأمير في عيد الغدير

## واحد فاضي

قال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام

محمد النبي أخي وصنوي وحمزة سيد الشهداء عمي
 وجعفر الذي يضحي ويمسي يطير مع الملائكة ابن أمي
 وبنت محمد سكني وعرسي منوط لحمها بدمي ولحمي
 وسبطا أحمد ولداي منها فأيكم له سهم كسهمي
 سبقتكم إلى الإسلام طرا على ما كان من فهمي وعلمي
 فأوجبت لي ولايته عليكم رسول الله يوم غدير خم
 فويل ثم ويل ثم ويل لمن يلقى الإله غدا بظلمي 

هذا هو يوم الغدير 
وهو يوم فرح وسرور 
وفضل كثير 

هو يوم تنصيب الأمير عليه السلام 
وما أعظمه من يوم 

نرفع الى مقام صاحب العصر والزمان أرواحنا 
لتراب مقدمه الفداء 
والى حضرات المراجع العظام والى المؤمنين الكرام 
أسمى وأعذب آيات التهاني والتبريكات 
بهذه المناسبة العظيمة في السماء قبل الأرض 

وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## أناشيد المطر

مشكور أخويي واحد فاضي على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## نور الهدى

نرفع الى مقام صاحب العصر والزمان أرواحنا 
لتراب مقدمه الفداء 
والى حضرات المراجع العظام والى المؤمنين الكرام 
أسمى وأعذب آيات التهاني والتبريكات 
بهذه المناسبة العظيمة في السماء قبل الأرض 

وكل عام وانتم بخير 

رحم الله والديك خيي ابو زين

----------


## w_alwaheed

مشكور أخويي

----------


## MOSA2002

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ليلاس

طرح رااااااااااااااااااائع

يعطيكم العاااااافية أخوي

كل عام و أنتم بخيييير


ما نعدم

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
سلاماً من الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


و بهذه المناسبة نتقدّم بأجمل التبريكات و أزكى التهاني 
و أعطر التحيّات و نجدد عهود الحب الصّادق 
لإمامنا المهدي من آل محمد (عج) 
ولعلمائنا الأعـلام حفظهم الله و رعاهم 
و لأهل الولاء قاطبة 
و لكم أيها المواليات والمولين خاصَّة 
هذا العيد العظيم يوم إكمال الدين و إتمام النّعمة و رضا 
الرب سبحانه و تعالى برسالة الحبيب محمد(صل الله عليه و آله و سلّم) 
و بولاية الأمير علي بن أبي طالب(علية السلام ) و بالإسلام لنا ديناً ..
كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
 
سلام مني الى الاخ العزيز ابو زين 

كل عام وانت بالف خير وصحه وسلامه ياكريم 

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*نرفع آسمى آيات التهاني والتبريكات إلى سيدنا ومولانا حجة الله بن الحسن القائم عليه السلام والى المراجع العظام والعلماء الاكرام والى الاخوة والاخوات المؤمنين والمؤمنات بعيد الله الكبير عيد الولآية لآمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*وكل عام وأنتم بإلف خير* 
*ورزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
*تسلم اخوي ابوزين على الطرح الرائع*
*في ميزان أعمالك يارب*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن*
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من عام 2007 هالمعايده
كل عام وانتم بخير 
ولاية مباركة

----------

